# My experience with the Roli Lightpad



## Pier (Feb 6, 2021)

So I bought a Roli Lightpad to use as an XYZ pad for controlling VIs. It was on sale on Amazon US for $100 and, although it was the old model, it seemed like a good deal.

*TL;DR: *It was a pain to set up and I'm returning it because the resolution of pressure surface is really bad.

Got it today, downloaded the Roli dashboard and Roli connect software. The hardware itself feels super nice, but then the problems started.

*Installations problems*
First, the serial number of the device wasn't anywhere to be found in the included papers. I then found out it was printed in the device itself, dark on dark in a minuscule typography which is like 2 millimeters tall. I needed to take a picture with my phone to be able to read it.

Then I couldn't do anything with it because it needs a firmware update. Problem is, it can't be updated because the battery is too low. So I connect it to an iPad charger.

While waiting for the battery to charge I downloaded the Roli Studio app and started to check out the included sounds which I must say are really good. But then I started to notice some audio dropouts. I'm running a Ryzen 3700X CPU so it definitely wasn't me. I thought it was an issue with the Roli VST plugin so I switched to another virtual synth and now every time I played a note there was a digital noise in my left channel!

I restarted my machine a couple of times and the noise was still there. I uninstalled all Roli software which fixed the noise issue. I then reinstalled the Roli software again. So far everything seems to running fine now... I don't know what's going on here but this machine has been rock solid in terms of audio since 2019.

After two hours of charging, the device now sits at 35% of battery. So I retry the update which now seems to work, until it throws a new error saying the update has to happen via bluetooth...






So I try to update via BT on my Windows music machine. I do the pairing, but the device won't connect to BT.

I think maybe it's the BT chip on my PC so I install the Roli software on my iMac and the device will not even appear as a connectable device:





After scratching my head for a bit I open Audio Midi setup on macOS and finally I'm able to connect the device and update it:






Is this even possible to do on Windows? I have no clue how I would have done this without a Mac. Roli should be much more clear about this.

It's ridiculous that the device can't be updated while connected to a USB port, regardless of whether the battery is charged or not. What were the Roli engineers thinking?

After a couple of hours I'm finally able to update the device and use it.

*The experience*
So the device has a couple of apps (xyz pad, faders, pads, etc) that can be edited using the Roli dashboard. Once edited, (eg: changing the CC numbers) the presets can be saved and recalled from the dashboard. You can't store more than one app or preset in the device itself so you have to rely on the dashboard constantly.

One problem is that for most apps you can only send CC messages. This means you can't send aftertouch messages from the XYZ app for example. When using the Lightpad to send notes, it's possible to either send MPE data or regular MIDI with aftertouch. Although the thing is so small that it's pretty much useless to play anything on it.

Another problem is that the sensitivity of the Lightpad can only be adjusted in some apps but not others. This is necessary because it's quite stiff and you need to press hard on it to trigger notes or pressure messages. On the XYZ app it's not possible to modify the sensitivity so IMO that renders the Z axis pretty much unusable.

The deal breaker for me is that the resolution of the pad itself is very low. When sliding your finger slowly you can clearly hear the steps on whatever it is you're modulating. I've read this has been improved in newer models.

Anyway, I will be returning this thing to Amazon.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 6, 2021)

I know you probably can’t keep an iPhone dedicated to the task, but have you tried something like Ribns on an iPhone or iPad? Only XY on that. There’s also K-1 on the iPad which includes an MPE keyboard. I suspect - though I haven’t looked for it - that there may be a way to do whatever you were looking to do with the Blocks on an iOS device. But, maybe not.


----------



## Pier (Feb 6, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I know you probably can’t keep an iPhone dedicated to the task, but have you tried something like Ribns on an iPhone or iPad? Only XY on that. There’s also K-1 on the iPad which includes an MPE keyboard. I suspect - though I haven’t looked for it - that there may be a way to do whatever you were looking to do with the Blocks on an iOS device. But, maybe not.


Yeah I do have an iPad and I've considered using TouchOSC but I'd rather have a dedicated device for this.

I've been considering getting a touch monitor and use some OSC desktop app like OSC Pilot which can send both OSC and MIDI at the same time. The cheapest touch monitor I've seen is about 300 with shipping which is kinda expensive for an experiment


----------



## chocobitz825 (Feb 6, 2021)

i have both versions of the lightpad. the first one is pretty buggy and I left it as a drum pad because of how its built and its flaws. I can say that the second version is improved, but it still might not satisfy your needs as the software side is what tends to fail ROLI here. I keep buying these hardware options only to find that my ipad tends to be the best solution for most of my problems....


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 6, 2021)

Pier said:


> Yeah I do have an iPad and I've considered using TouchOSC but I'd rather have a dedicated device for this.
> 
> I've been considering getting a touch monitor and use some OSC desktop app like OSC Pilot which can send both OSC and MIDI at the same time. The cheapest touch monitor I've seen is about 300 with shipping which is kinda expensive for an experiment


No need for touch osc specifically. There’s other options. It’s worth experimenting- I’d also check in on the Audiobus forums if want want guidance from people who may know better than I what the best combo is. But a used basic iPad isn’t TOO much money if you go that route.


----------



## companyofquail (Feb 6, 2021)

i am using a sensel morph until i get my own x/y pad with joystick off the ground. should be a couple more months. i hope to be able to reveal the prototype within the month.


----------



## Pier (Feb 6, 2021)

companyofquail said:


> i am using a sensel morph until i get my own x/y pad with joystick off the ground. should be a couple more months. i hope to be able to reveal the prototype within the month.


I'd love to get a Sensel Morph! Unfortunately it's not available on Amazon US anymore, and buying it anywhere else will incur in about 40% of import tax (I live in Mexico) plus shipping.

I've also considered getting a Teensy and just build my own controller but I just don't have the time.

Definitely ping me when you have a prototype!


----------



## Pier (Feb 6, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> No need for touch osc specifically. There’s other options. It’s worth experimenting- I’d also check in on the Audiobus forums if want want guidance from people who may know better than I what the best combo is. But a used basic iPad isn’t TOO much money if you go that route.


So I gave TouchOSC another try and yeah, I think this is going to be the way for now.

Would love to buy a Morph but with the import taxes it becomes ridiculously expensive. The Touche SE also seems great and is available in Amazon US, but there are so many complains everywhere about bugs and problems.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 7, 2021)

I was quite interested in the LUMI when I first heard about it. As I travel lot, I quite liked the idea of being able of chucking a couple in my bag and being able to join them together to make a larger keyboard.

I have a Seaboard Rise 25, which although I don't use it a lot, I rather like. It is also one of the most beautifully built pieces of musical equipment I have seen in Avery long time.

So I was rather surprised when pretty much all the reviews I saw pretty much stated that it felt like a cheap piece of plastic crap, both in it's construction, and also in terms of the key action. The price of the thing certainly suggested otherwise.

Roli have certainly been pushing the thing, but if anyone decides to come out with a product like this that clips together to make a larger keybed, but makes it a high quality product, I'd be very interested. The flashing lights you could leave out though.....


----------



## Yorkz (Jul 8, 2021)

Pier said:


> So I bought a Roli Lightpad to use as an XYZ pad for controlling VIs. It was on sale on Amazon US for $100 and, although it was the old model, it seemed like a good deal.
> 
> *TL;DR: *It was a pain to set up and I'm returning it because the resolution of pressure surface is really bad.
> 
> ...


Wow, my experience was almost identical to yours. I got one last week as a gift (Ver. 1) and now it's sitting in a drawer. 
- Needed a magnifying glass to read serial #
- Only way I could get the software recognized and updated was through my iPhone. Windows 10 and Mac desktops were unsuccessful. 
- Website was confusing and I found key information by accident, buried elsewhere. 
- I was hoping to use it as an mpe device but the sensitivity is crude
- I had to hit the light block hard in drum mode and there's a bit of a lag
I can't recommend this product.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 8, 2021)

Sorry to hear and what a bummer. I've been thinking of picking up something by Roli but this is a whole series of red flags. (FYI I've also had issues with second hand stuff on Amazon. It's not even an option for me anymore AFAIC...)

You mentioned having a mac... guessing the PC's your main machine though? If by any chance you happen to have an Apple Track pad and are/can work in macos AudioSwift's a perfect replacement at an affordable $20. You can set it up so the track pad does:


MPE
XY (Multiple XY pads possible. Designed specifically with use in Zebra2 in mind)
CCs
Note trigger/drum trigger
Mackie Control
It even sends aftertouch via haptics. (It's kind of insane what Nigel figured out how to do with just a trackpad.)

Anyway, guessing your in Windows but thought I'd mention it in case the PC's just a slave machine, or you use both frequently...









AudioSwift - Trackpad MIDI Controller


Control virtual instruments, faders, panning, make beats, write automation easily and play notes in your DAW.




audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Pier (Jul 9, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Sorry to hear and what a bummer. I've been thinking of picking up something by Roli but this is a whole series of red flags. (FYI I've also had issues with second hand stuff on Amazon. It's not even an option for me anymore AFAIC...)
> 
> You mentioned having a mac... guessing the PC's your main machine though? If by any chance you happen to have an Apple Track pad and are/can work in macos AudioSwift's a perfect replacement at an affordable $20. You can set it up so the track pad does:
> 
> ...



I do have an Apple trackpad, but I moved my music making / sound design to a Ryzen desktop because my iMac's fan was super annoying.

The Intel iMacs thermal solution was never designed for constant CPU loads, but instead bursts of CPU. Audio requires a constant CPU load, and even moderate load of 25% made the fan audible for me. I like working at a moderate volume and it drove me mad, which is why I decided to make my own hardware.

Anyway, thanks for the suggestion @jcrosby ! I'm actually considering going back to macOS for music/sound duties with the new ARM chips. Actually waiting to see what happens with the M2 or M1X and will likely get a Mini with one of those.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 9, 2021)

Pier said:


> I do have an Apple trackpad, but I moved my music making / sound design to a Ryzen desktop because my iMac's fan was super annoying.
> 
> The Intel iMacs thermal solution was never designed for constant CPU loads, but instead bursts of CPU. Audio requires a constant CPU load, and even moderate load of 25% made the fan audible for me. I like working at a moderate volume and it drove me mad, which is why I decided to make my own hardware.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the suggestion @jcrosby ! I'm actually considering going back to macOS for music/sound duties with the new ARM chips. Actually waiting to see what happens with the M2 or M1X and will likely get a Mini with one of those.


Hear that! I've fought my way through Apple issues over the past years but built a hackintosh for the studio for the same reason... Also keeping an eye on the new machines. Really hoping they squeak out new models before they release a new os. 

Hope you find a proper solution for the Roli in the meantime and things are well!


----------

